# WTB MYGIG RER High Speed



## rsudol (Mar 23, 2007)

I am looking to buy A MYGIG RER High Speed to upgrade the RBZ for my Routan. I need a part number for this or someone who is selling. If you are looking to seel im looking to get one before i head out of town on Vacation on 8/19/11. PM me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

rsudol said:


> I am looking to buy A MYGIG RER High Speed to upgrade the RBZ for my Routan. I need a part number for this or someone who is selling. If you are looking to seel im looking to get one before i head out of town on Vacation on 8/19/11. PM me or email me at [email protected]


Check on Ebay, but I'd verify the correct part# with your dealer. Assuming by the RBZ you have a 2011 which is not an RER if I remember correctly it a RHR? Keep in mind if you get a standard (Non VW version) you will have either the Dodge of Chrysler logo on the start screen. You'll probably need to get one from a 2011 not an 09 or 10. If you can go with the earlier one you might want to verify thru a schematic that everything is wire to wire. Do you currently have Sirius? If so it may require a different antenna(shouldn't I'd assume). Also do you have Uconnect?---factory or dealer installed? There are many things in this swap to make it go smooth, I'd be wary of a unit from ebay that is all by it's self, no manual or antenna? Might be hot, and you'll need to go to the dealer(dealer connect tool) to have the option installed under your VIN number to make it work, not to mention your cutting it close being 8 days away. Best of luck!:thumbup:


Forgot this for more info: http://mofv.com/mygig/


----------



## rsudol (Mar 23, 2007)

58kafer said:


> Check on Ebay, but I'd verify the correct part# with your dealer. Assuming by the RBZ you have a 2011 which is not an RER if I remember correctly it a RHR? Keep in mind if you get a standard (Non VW version) you will have either the Dodge of Chrysler logo on the start screen. You'll probably need to get one from a 2011 not an 09 or 10. If you can go with the earlier one you might want to verify thru a schematic that everything is wire to wire. Do you currently have Sirius? If so it may require a different antenna(shouldn't I'd assume). Also do you have Uconnect?---factory or dealer installed? There are many things in this swap to make it go smooth, I'd be wary of a unit from ebay that is all by it's self, no manual or antenna? Might be hot, and you'll need to go to the dealer(dealer connect tool) to have the option installed under your VIN number to make it work, not to mention your cutting it close being 8 days away. Best of luck!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Forgot this for more info: http://mofv.com/mygig/


no worries. i have done the upgrade beofre and no all the pitfalls of this.


----------



## rsudol (Mar 23, 2007)

58kafer said:


> Check on Ebay, but I'd verify the correct part# with your dealer. Assuming by the RBZ you have a 2011 which is not an RER if I remember correctly it a RHR? Keep in mind if you get a standard (Non VW version) you will have either the Dodge of Chrysler logo on the start screen. You'll probably need to get one from a 2011 not an 09 or 10. If you can go with the earlier one you might want to verify thru a schematic that everything is wire to wire. Do you currently have Sirius? If so it may require a different antenna(shouldn't I'd assume). Also do you have Uconnect?---factory or dealer installed? There are many things in this swap to make it go smooth, I'd be wary of a unit from ebay that is all by it's self, no manual or antenna? Might be hot, and you'll need to go to the dealer(dealer connect tool) to have the option installed under your VIN number to make it work, not to mention your cutting it close being 8 days away. Best of luck!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Forgot this for more info: http://mofv.com/mygig/


Im aware of the ramifications. im pretty sure that the vw logos are contained in the code and even if they arent im not to worried its for what 5 minutes at boot up. I just went thru a mygig install where i upgraded my Dodge Durango REC unit to a new RER unit. went smooth. I had to build some new wiring harnesses, but that im capable of doing. The VW Routan i own has the uconnect module seperate as was the same case in my durango. I can handle having to install a nav antenna and also a new uconnect cable to the mirror.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

rsudol said:


> no worries. i have done the upgrade beofre and no all the pitfalls of this.


Cool deal, just wanted to throw it out there. I hate seeing hard earned cash fly out the window on the wrong stuff.


----------



## rsudol (Mar 23, 2007)

*Mygig rer*

yeah so i installed a MYGIG RER which came out of a Chrysler, but all the VW logos posted properly. and i have to say the backlighting with the chrysler blue goes with the dashboard much nicer, than with the VW orange.... anyway the software and gracenotes upgrades went just fine. hoping to get the uconnect cable installed in the comming days, but all is good.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

rsudol said:


> yeah so i installed a MYGIG RER which came out of a Chrysler, but all the VW logos posted properly. and i have to say the backlighting with the chrysler blue goes with the dashboard much nicer, than with the VW orange.... anyway the software and gracenotes upgrades went just fine. hoping to get the uconnect cable installed in the comming days, but all is good.


Our 2010 SEL has the blue back ground and our friends is orange, somewhere you can change it. They did by accident.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

rsudol said:


> yeah so i installed a MYGIG RER which came out of a Chrysler, but all the VW logos posted properly. and i have to say the backlighting with the chrysler blue goes with the dashboard much nicer, than with the VW orange.... anyway the software and gracenotes upgrades went just fine. hoping to get the uconnect cable installed in the comming days, but all is good.


It sounds like you are refering to the buttons and not the screen itself, correct? I thought all Chrysler/Dodge interior lighting prior to '11 was ALL green (my mom has a '10 Caravan and it's all green... yuck!), is your's a '11 RER? And I would say the VW lighting is more red than orange.


----------



## rsudol (Mar 23, 2007)

*Mygig rer*

Yep the buttons. the Buttons and knobs are all red/orange. I did install a RER from a 2008 Chrylser vehicle for the short term. as im taking an extended vacation and wanted nav. the routan shipped with an RBZ and i wasnt able to find an RHB or RER from any VW routans. so the buttons i have on this are chrylser green/blue. anyone have a vw RER part number they could share with me.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry mis-read your post, the Chrysler hard keys are bluish/green where VW's are Red. I thought you were talking about the touch screen (soft keys). My bad. But somehow you can change the color of the nav screen from blue to orange.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I prefer the red buttons and lights. I have a Jetta and its all red inside. Its much better for night vision and in fact, when we got the routan. It took me some adjustment to like the lighter gauge cluster. I prefer the darker/red colors.


----------

